# Cross Dressing



## Seig (May 4, 2002)

Sorry, couldn't resist the name of the thread   One of my students had been studying TKD before he started dating my sister.  At the time I was only teaching private lessons at my house.  She brought him over to meet "Big Brother" and he and I got to talking.  We hit it off and he started telling me about his training,  Tess kept checking on me because of the choking noises I was making.  That night I introduced him to Kenpo.  By the time I opened my dojo, six months later, he was a brown belt in TKD.  He also joined my dojo.  He asked me if he should quit TKD, and I told him, at that point in time, it was a silly thing to do.  So he has kept up with it.  Of course, the time they told him he needed to defend against two punches and he unleased Circling Fans on them, they were dumb founded:rockets:   Well, later today, he tests for his TKD BB.  Last week when he went to get signed up for the test.  They told him he had to have a white GI, he has worn black the entire time he has been training with them. (Thus Cross Dressing)  He asked Tess and I to come to his testing.  How could I say no? So later today, after I get off work at 8am, I get to go home, clean up and go with my student to PA to watch his TKD test.  I must admit, as a TKD convert myself, it will be interesting to go watch.  It will also be akward, as an instructor of another style.  If I didn't think someone would take offense, I would wear all my Kenpo regalia.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 4, 2002)

Seig,

You know you'd piss them off.  Go incognito ... Wear a ninjitsu outfit!:rofl: 

Good luck to him in his testing from me...

Dan Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

This could be fun to watch and make cat calls from the peanut gallery..... I mean  what are they gonna do...... throw me & Dan out....... LOL:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

> defend against two punches and he unleased Circling Fans on them, they were dumb founded



Sounds familiar to me.....Hmmm, lets see, where have I seen this before?

Oh yes now I remember.  When I went to take my black belt test we had to do a thing called Ho Sin Sul, self defense. Well wanting to make it look good, I pulled out Lone Kimono and Five Swords and made it look a lot more interesting.  Passed and they never even knew I used kenpo to do it too   

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

You devil you........ I can't believe you made them look good with our material!

Well I never........


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

It made me look good, they were stunned and didn't know what to think.  Think for a sec, here you have all these high ranking TKD people, even a Korean and I start doing EPAK for my self defense test. The beginings of me turning to the kenpo side.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

didn't kick you out!  lol:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *didn't kick you out!  lol:asian: *



Well...........

I was accused of "bastardizing" TKD so it was a mutual departure and I have'nt regretted it a bit either.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Good for you.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *So later today, after I get off work at 8am, I get to go home, clean up and go with my student to PA to watch his TKD test.   *




K, you got me curious ...  I see you're in W.Va, but going to P.A.  I 
used to live near Washington, P.A. just north of the W.Va border.
Are you anywhere near there?  I still manage to get up there from
time to time for a visit ... would love to visit Yankee Kenpo school!


----------



## Seig (May 5, 2002)

No I live on the other northern end of the state.  Near Harpers Ferry.  Well, my student's BB test has come and gone.  He passed, I hugged him and congratulated him.  Now for the rest of the story!:cuss: It was  :cuss: awful! I think I have a bald spot from pulling on my hair and my wife nearly had to call 911, I was choking on my tongue!  Where we had to take him was a little over an hour north of here, in PA.  Now keep in mind, I had been up since 5pm the day before and it was now 12:30 on Sat afternoon....My student is Chad.  Now when we got there, Chad's TKD instructor was walking in and Chad greeted him and introduced me.  Now, had he used just my first name the guy probably would have remained happy to see me. He cooled noticeably as soon as Chad told him I was his "Sensei".  I became personna non grata immediately.  Tess wore Otomix Kenpo pants, unfortunately, mine are so disreputable she won't let me out of the house in them.  I wore all black.  As I mentioned in my earlier post, they had to wear white gis, which they conveniently mentioned to Chad three days before his test.  He came out of the changing room in these stark white pants and T-shirt, I tried to get a creamsicle and a nutty buddy from him, he said no.  Then I tried to get a quart of milk in a glass jar.  He said no.  I told him to go change a bed pan, he said no.  It was all fun and amusing til 1:00 when the test was due to start.  The test was scheduled to start at 1:00.  It started at 1:30.  The "Master", the first caucasian 8th degree in TKD that I have EVER seen seemed more interested in getting people to sign the roster for dinner after the test than he did the test.  He interrrupted the test 4 times to make sure every one had signed it.  Once we had taken our seats, I began paying serious attention.  As I have mentioned before, I have BBs in TKD.  The first thing that came to my attention was the condition of belts and gis on the canidates.  I would have thrown most of them off the floor immediately.  Most of them had ratty gis, and their belts, if even tied coreclty were so uneven it was insulting.  TO make matters worse, all of the women and a few of the men were on the testing floor wearing earrings.  Mostly BIG hoops.  They also wore necklaces. They began the testing with breaking.  The "Master" explained to us unintiated that breaking was to demonstrate how devastating their power was if they hit a human, gasp.  Out of the 20 1st and 2nd degree candidates, three succeded in making their break whithin the first three tries.  Times have changed, when I tested for mine, you had two tries or you failed and it was AFTER the rest of the test.  I won't comment on the so-called techniqe they used.  They then moved onto kata.  All but two of the students totally screwed up on at least one of their katas, so badly they had to restart three to four times.  The judging panel walked a 2ND DEGREE CANDIDATE THROUGH HER KATA,  she flubbed it up and they told her to go compose herself and try again in a few minutes.  Enough of that, I feel my blood pressure going up.  Then they moved onto the entertainment part of the test, oops I mean self-defense.  They tested them on the the WHITE BELT self defense techniques.  I saw more missed blocks....The really funny part was when one of the BB candidates grazed a female 2nd candidates ear with a kick, he didn't even rock her her head and she totally lost her composure and screamed "****", the master ran for an ice pack.  my comment was, I hit white belt harder than she got touched and had she not been wearing earrings she would not have known she had been touched.  The "Master" then explained that's why they NEVER do contact, it's too dangerous.  Tess checked on the strange choking nosies coming from me.  A few of the candidates did some judo type throws and stuff using a yellow belt UKI, he made them look good.  They were the same techniques I use in my intro to Karate course at the local college.  I was full of mirth at this point.  Then they moved onto NO CONTACT sparring.  That was hilarity at it's best.  The 2nd degree candidates had to fight two attackers.  Two of the fourth degrees came out from the judging panel to fight this one really big candidate.  He really laid into them, they came at him really hard.  He left them both gasping and one of them on the floor, there was contact in that match.  One of the Fourths later said that he hated that because the candidates had no and were out of....control, but the two fourth degrees were.  I said, what I saw was two alleged fourth degrees get their collective @sses WHUPPED, by a second degree candidate.  They only real testing done that day was my patience.  EVERY single candidate was passed.  I would have failed every one of them, including my student and probably taken away a few belts while I was at it.  My studnet made the comment afterward that his orange belt test from me was harder.  The "Master"  singled Chad out after the test and told him that he was not properly prepared for the test.  Tess had to push me out of the McDojang.  I loudly commented that THAT particular comment should have been made to the instructors that brought their candidates in in the first place, not their students.  The "Master" made over $5000 yesterday.  We then went to dinner and to see "Spider Man".  I got home and to bed about 11:00 last night.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

Now thats a story!

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (May 5, 2002)

Not only is it all true, I left most of it out.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 5, 2002)

It sounds like your an old ITF guy. When I went for my black belt test, we had to buy new uniforms, everything had to be neat and clean. We had to do a non-contact sparring too, and I kicked the guy I was sparring in the head cause he was getting real stupid.

But anyways, how about a part two of the story some time.

I have to go put some icy hot on my sides now from laughing so hard.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The first thing that came to my attention was the condition of belts and gis on the canidates.  I would have thrown most of them off the floor immediately.  Most of them had ratty gis, and their belts, if even tied coreclty were so uneven it was insulting.*



I can see the gi's being kinda ratty being indicative of not taking care in personal grooming, not that I think a Gi needs to be in good shape but what is insulting about uneven belts?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

Your dork!  one tail 1 1/2 foot..... the other 4 "  give me a break... looks like hell!  and he doesn't know or care how he looks.
:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2002)

When I'm done fuming I may post more about the ordeal.  Gou, GD& is absolutely right, it also shows a lack of respect.  The reason the belt tails are supposed to be even is that they represent balance.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 6, 2002)

Shows your a slob when you have them really uneven. Some have them off just a little, but I've seen quite a few that have it really uneven and it looks like crap. 

Even belts is a pet peeve of mine....


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 6, 2002)

I wasn't aware belts made that much of a difference to what we do. I guess that's what has happened to me since I went to a beltless system.

I must be doomed to eternal damnation now.

C'mon, seriously? Wow, that's a little too traditional for me. I think it if it's even it looks nice but I'm not gonna fume over it.

I like the belt knot to the side for women and men in American Kenpo students for several reasons but respect isn't one of them.

Are we assuming that other systems and schools must conform to our own standards? Who are they insulting by not having them even? Their teacher? You said he was a bit of a tool anyway. Why worry?

Am I missing the point here? Help!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

anything about a guys belt unless he is in my system or my student.  If he is going to wear the darn thing, then wear it properly.  No, any custom of Kenpo I wouldn't force on another system.  

Mostly it is my personal pet peeve.  As other items of the martial arts ..... the belt tied untied, worn or not worn, stripes no stripes ..... If you are challenging me or my skills, go ahead  go for it.....  I trashed a guy that came into my studio once and I was wearing a very rare "white" sweat shirt and "white" sweat pants, I always wear black!

Be real......... yes we need some good traditions.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2002)

Gou, It comes down to this.  As you know I was a TKDer for a long time.  I studied under a very formal, strict and traditional instructor.  If one of us had our belt that out of whack, he started by taking it away completely.  He ingrained into us that the belt was not only an indicator of knowledge gained, but respect earned and given.  If we did not respect ourselves enough to honor what we had accomplished then we did not repsect him or his teaching, or the art. It remains something that drives me nuts, and I do not let my own students get away with it.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 7, 2002)

For one of, if not the best, then close to the best posts I have ever read.  Entertaining from start to finish.  I am sorry you had to go through it .. I am sure you were not nearly as entertained watching it as we were reading your post.  

Makes me thankful for what we do and how we do it.

Yours in Kenpo ... always
-Michael B.
UKS-Texas.com


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

AMEN!~

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Whew, I was worried. I thought weirdos had penetrated this sacred Forum, and were promoting some strange fetishes!?!

I wasn't as lucky as Klondike. I tried to implement Kenpo techniques for my self defense when I tested for 3rd Dan. They told me,"Do it over, that is not TKD!" And here I thought I was gonna pull it off, and look great!
:vu:


----------



## Seig (May 7, 2002)

You should have known better, it probably looked too good and effective to have been anything they could have presented to you.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> They told me,"Do it over, that is not TKD!" And here I thought I was gonna pull it off, and look great!:vu: *



When you wear a Black Kenpo Uniform wth Al Tracy's Face on the Back of it!

And your cheerleader section yelling.......
Ricardo .......... Ricardo ........ he's our man....
If TKD won't work ....... Kenpo Can.

sheesh!


----------



## Klondike93 (May 7, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :asian: *



Klondike, whose side you on?!?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Mine silly.... Texas will fall ... sooner or later...   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 8, 2002)

I agree with Dennis about this one, and I have to say it is not really due to tradition, but due to respect.

By calling ourselves Martial Artsits we take on certain responsibilities... Because Martial means "Military" and Art makes a reference to "Practice". Having a clean uniform, and evenly tied belt is something that demands attention. Besides the explanation that Mr. Conatser made earlier... anyone not wearing a clean Gi and neatly tied belt is being disrespectful and is *out of uniform!* 

I don't know what the soldiers wear in Canada, but most countries require their soldiers to wear clean uniforms when showing up for duty. I know that when I was in the United States Navy... there was hell to pay for the smallest lack of attention to detail.

I vote to "Respect" the military aspect of our Art. Some traditions have obvious benefits... self respect is one of them! Although, you could show up to class wearing a Gi that smells like piss, and tie your belt around your head like a bandana... I can't think of anyone that would wanna work out with you in that case though...

Salute,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear :asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I agree with Dennis about this one, and I have to say it is not really due to tradition, but due to respect.
> 
> ...


*

I've seen seniors in faded ghi pants, or ghi pants that
are frayed at the bottom.  I've also seen a boat load with frayed
belts!    Using your military analogy, try find an active duty
soldier with faded pants, frayed ANYTHING, or a frayed belt.  AIN'T
GONNA HAPPEN!  

I agree that belt ties should be reasonably even ... but that's only
because I'm anal.  It drives me just as crazy when someone
pronounces "Suppose-ably".  

When I was in college, there were those there looking to learn,
and there were those there looking to be in some sort of fashion
show.  I didn't see many of the latter actually graduating.  I go
to my school to learn kenpo, not to look good.  What I'm wearing
doesn't effect my ability to learn.*


----------



## fist of fury (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



This remark is begging for a juvenile response, But I will resist the temptation.


----------



## Kirk (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *This remark is begging for a juvenile response, But I will resist the temptation. *



You mean partially resist! :shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

You stated.... "I've seen seniors in faded gi pants, or gi pants that are frayed at the bottom. I've also seen a boat load with frayed belts! "

You must have been spying on me!.... Here is where the "Military analogy" gets adjusted......... hee hee.......  nothing wrong in Kenpo with a well used uniform and frayed belt.   It shows tenure and use.  However it still should be clean and neat.

I used to bug Mr. Parker about his uniform.  At the latter stages of his life (last 15 years) he became more administrative and lectured tirelessly.  His uniform of choice at this stage was a light weight cotton/Poly blend that stayed jet black and neat always.  I used to teas him about it...... saying where is your hard core heavy cotton uniform of the warrior, he said.... "Ahhh this looks much nicer to teach in"!   LOL.....

So there are  two stages of Uniforms........ Combat ~ Peace Time!
LOL

I still wear "Combat" all the time.!!!  just feels better to me.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You stated.... "I've seen seniors in faded gi pants, or gi pants that are frayed at the bottom. I've also seen a boat load with frayed belts! "
> 
> ...



I always wondered why SGM Parker always wore a lighter GI.

As for Mr. Conatser, he needs the combat one, it's "Gang City" in Scottsdale. You need a one made out of "Kevlar" over there!


----------



## meni (May 8, 2002)

"I've seen seniors in faded ghi pants, or ghi pants that 
are frayed at the bottom. I've also seen a boat load with frayed 
belts!  Using your military analogy, try find an active duty 
soldier with faded pants, frayed ANYTHING, or a frayed belt. AIN'T 
GONNA HAPPEN! "

i have tyo agree wiht you there nothing like wathching a Kenpo instruacter with faded gi's or thorn gi's it just give me a filling that he/they dont care it like going to any ohter Job/work 
i would think onw wants to look presnatable.


----------



## tonbo (May 8, 2002)

I don't mind instructors in a frayed or "distressed" gi--belt, either.  Like GD said, it indicates that the uniform has been used and used well.  I have gis that are so worn out they are no longer black, but grey.....and I will wear them from time to time for class.  

If a uniform is torn to shreds, or torn to the point of being indecent, or is otherwise not wearable, then yes, my opinion is that it should be retired.  Likewise, I feel that if an instructor is doing a public demonstration, or lecturing in uniform, or anything similar, then it *might* be best to wear a newer, cleaner, and less "worn" uniform to present a good image.  Again, like anything else, this will depend on the instructor, on the audience, and about a million other things.

Belts, well, there's another debate that has been hashed over endlessly on these forums.  I respect a frayed BB, if it is legitimately frayed, and not something that some goof took sandpaper to.  If it is frayed due to use, then it is worthy of respect, in my opinion.

When I am at work, I dress in business casual.  When at home, I tend to prefer sweats or jeans.  When instructing at our school, I wear a clean and pressed uniform (red top, black bottoms).  When in class (black uniform), I wear a clean and pressed uniform.  However, I may just be wearing the "grey" one.....it's like the pair of jeans that finally fits "just right".....that'd be my "comfy, gettin' down and dirty" gi....

Peace--


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 8, 2002)

Old Tattered Gi's aren't an issue, the stinky, wrinkled, I've slept in my Gi for a week outfits are what I'm talking about.

As for the belt, I have yet to see a senior that doesn't knw how to tie His/Her Belt.

Take Care,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear


----------



## Sigung86 (May 8, 2002)

We seem to use tradition where it feels good.  The tradition of the uniform (see KENPO, By Edmund K. Parker) even gets down to how to tie the belt when transporting the gi.  A sloppy gi, or dirty gi is indicative of the students mental state regarding how he/she approaches the study of the arts and his/her feelings about self.

The belt has an almost metaphysical presence or persona in the study of the arts.  It's not something to just slap on willy-nilly to keep the cold air out.  No one goes out and studies to obtain the coveted *BLACK SOCKS*!  

The tying and wearing of the belt is, in itself, another of those little attentions to detail that we, as martial artists, are supposed to be so interested in.  

A person who will sloppily tie a belt, wear a sloppy gi, or deride those traits, probably doesn't pay much attention to the detail of his or her art, or life in general.  Mencius, a great Chinese philosopher, said, "As it is above, so it is below".  If you do not pay attention to the big things, how can you ever be expected to pay attention to the little things, and concurrently, vice-versa?!

Insofar as condition of the belt ... It doesn't matter.  An old well-worn belt indicates all the things that were mentioned before, so I won't rehash.  A well-worn Black Belt is the wearers choice.

Just some thoughts on the belt...

Dan


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 8, 2002)

Hi Folks!
I was reading this thread and decided that I needed a rank mesage board promotion so i'm writing my opinion about this topic!
With over 50+ uniforms to my credit from different styles of martial arts, I still find that there are certain ones that i'm always partial to...the worn, used, dingy greying heavy canvas or the worn out 100 per cent cotton gi with the red trim and the obligatory 9 million kenpo patches [I am KENPOJOE, after all] and i've always been taught be the "old guard" that the guys who have "been there" are the ones with the old tattered gis because the blood,sweat,and tears of kenpo permeated those garments... those pieces of clothing were their "sheepskin' if you will. 
When I see Skip Hancock's tattered belt or other first generation Black Belts who were fondly old uniforms and belts, it makes me wonder what stories those clothes could tell me if could but speak! 
this thread made me go to my closet and see how many different black beltsof various degrees from different arts i had in there....I stopped counting at 17! but there are still those handful of belts that bring memries flooding back to me...I had to retire 2 belts since i strted wearing the Black belt and they both hold a warm place in my heart for the training I went through to get them.

Old worn uniforms are not simply rags...they are signs of longevity.
BTW, for those of you who "had" to get a brand new uniform at your particular studio, did it ever occur to you that it was more of a merchandice sale than a policy re-enforcement?
:::Getting off my soapbox::::soapbox: 
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE
http://members.aol.com/kenpojoe/ 
or
Rebelo's Kenpo Karate


----------



## tonbo (May 8, 2002)

*Old* Gi = Good.
Wrinkled, smelly, old gi = BAD.  (unless you're alone, I guess).

Yeah, at least have the decorum and respect to have a *clean* gi.  I'll go with that. 

I saw this posted once, and loved it:

"When I was told that I couldn't wear my karate uniform to work on casual day, it turned into a Gi rights issue"

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Michael Billings (May 8, 2002)

Old faded grey, some almost white again, and soft feeling, just broken in right.  Of course my students ask why I don't get a new uniform like theirs.  I just smile (of course I get a heavy weight KI grey and with holes at sleeves in about 2 years of use.)  I do have some a decade or more old.  They are pretty much rags ... but I just can't get rid of them.  

Nothing was more traumatic than when my favorite black belt finally gave up the ghost and shredded when I was tying (sp?) it.  I still have it, but just get sad when I look at it, lots of good memories there. 

Yours in Kenpo,
Keep the belt even,
Michael B.
United Kenpo Systems-Texas


----------



## ikenpo (May 8, 2002)

Hey Mr. Billings,

Check out 

http://www.linerskenpo.com

There is a cartoon figure in a crane stance that looks very familiar.

jb


----------



## RCastillo (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Old faded grey, some almost white again, and soft feeling, just broken in right.  Of course my students ask why I don't get a new uniform like theirs.  I just smile (of course I get a heavy weight KI grey and with holes at sleeves in about 2 years of use.)  I do have some a decade or more old.  They are pretty much rags ... but I just can't get rid of them.
> 
> ...



Yep, I've buried many a good GI, and the stories behind them, choke...........:vu:


----------



## RCastillo (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Hey Mr. Billings,
> 
> ...



Man, that is sooooooo cool. I wish I could move like that. I better contact Mr. Conatser for more lessons!


----------



## Seig (May 9, 2002)

I'm about to retire the Heavy Weight I've been wearing for the past three years, not because it is starting to fray(it is), but because it has become 2 sizes too big.  The advantage of going form a size 8 to a size 6, besides the obvious health rerasons, is that it is signifigantly cheaper! My belt is finally starting to grey, hope it doesn't shred for a few more years.


----------



## Kirk (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I'm about to retire the Heavy Weight I've been wearing for the past three years, not because it is starting to fray(it is), but because it has become 2 sizes too big.  The advantage of going form a size 8 to a size 6, besides the obvious health rerasons, is that it is signifigantly cheaper! My belt is finally starting to grey, hope it doesn't shred for a few more years. *



So enlighten me.  I've been on every diet known to man (except
the Zone...to much weighing and measuring) haven't lost a pound.  I've cut back on all kinds of crap in my diet, I've been 
doing kenpo for 8 months, 1 month of TKD before that, and 6 
months at the gym (1 hour treadmill 5 days a week, weight lifting
4 days a week) and haven't lost a fargin pound.  I want to retire
my ghi for it being 2 sizes too big.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

You have to talk to Gary my student in Corpus Christi Texas.  He was close to 500 pounds......  I started in on him a little over a year ago........... now he is at about 265.  He has done magnificient!  I't is all a matter of dicipline and exercise unless you have a physical condition (thyroid) so check with your Dr. first.   If ok there..... then the Kenpo diet is for you.

Kalicombat@aol.com

E-mail him!

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You have to talk to Gary my student in Corpus Christi Texas.  He was close to 500 pounds......  I started in on him a little over a year ago........... now he is at about 265.  He has done magnificient!  I't is all a matter of dicipline and exercise unless you have a physical condition (thyroid) so check with your Dr. first.   If ok there..... then the Kenpo diet is for you.
> 
> ...




E-mail sent, and thank you.  I'm kind of feeling at the end of my
rope here.  Because of problems with the health insurance 
company that my employer provides, I can't get my thyroid 
checked until next month.  But I already have an appointment for 
the 1st.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

Hang on to that size 6!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 9, 2002)

The answer to how I lost the weight is neither short nor easy.  I will explain the whole thing, so if it seems I am rambling or my typing gets attrocious, bear with me.  It started back in 1995, I was in great shape training every day both MA and body building, for competition.  I was an auto mechanic by day and a hardcore MAer by night.  One day right before Easter, I was in a Near fatal car accident. I was told, get ready for a wheel chair and lear how to be right handed, if you manage to keep the arm, you will loose 75% use of it.  I found that unacceptable at the tender age of 25.  I went to the Chancre Mechanic's (Doctor) and to see Olga, the Swedish Terrorist (Physical Therpaist) every day, but it was not enough.  I asked for help from my Mentors in the MA community, and got it.  I went on the Adkins diet and dropped a lot of fat and began a very heavy regime of weight training and MA, about 4 to 6 hours a day.  I was a very trim 213 pounds(I'm 5'8").  As my health returned I slacked off a little on the weights.  About a year later I settled down with my wife.  I started actually getting dinner in the evenings and most of the weight training went by the side.  No worries, I was still in good shape and we were both happy, I put on a few pounds and then got her into Kenpo with me.  We both dropped the extra weight we picked up since settling down.  Fast forward a little over a year, one day on her way home form work, my wife was in a near fatal car accident (weren't we the lucky ones).  Since I had already been this route, I knew what to expect.  Her disability checks were erratci at the best.  we got one about every 6 months.  Ihad to pick up the slackif we wanted to keep our home and eat.  I started teaching at the dojo four nights a week instead of two and also taught Saturday mornings, in addition to my full time job, now at WorldCom. It wasn't enough, I picked up four more shifts at the Green Parrot (Security, not bouncer thank you).  It came down to me leaving the house at 7:00 am every morning and getting home about 3:00am every day.  I was livingout of a fast food bag or bar food.  In about a year and a half, I ballooned up to almost 290.  Finally, my company offered me a huge raise and promotion to work in Arlington (across the street from the Pentagon) and I accepted.  I bid Sensei a tearful farewell and packed up and moved.  I knew living down there would be too expensive, so I moved back to WV and had a 90 minute commute each way.  No time for MA.  I taught private lessons at my house twice a week until my student moved away.  I finally got transferred to another site about 30 minutes away from the house and still was at 290 lbs.  One day while at work, I was highly stressed and started having chest pains.  Turns out the pains were just gas, but I figured it was God's way of telling me to loose the weight or die.  I tried the Adkins diet again, and it did not work, i gained 8 pounds.  So I talked it over with my wife and embarked on a low fat diet coupled with Slim Fast.  I also got a gig teaching MA at Shepherd College.  The weight started coming off slowly, a pound or two a week.  Then I got laid off from my job and the diet went on hold.  I opened the dojo four months later and went back on the diet, doing menial work where I could find it.  The weight kept coming off.  Over the holidays, I put 15 pounds back on, and it ticked me off.  I went back on a strict diet, six days a week.  If you don;t treat yourself at least once a week, staying on a diet is hard.  I no longer eat junk food, except on Saturday, same thing with any kind of Soda.  I drink a lot of water or unsweet Iced Tea.  Now I work out 5 days a week, at least two sparring nights a week for extra Cardio, when College is in Session this can mean up to 3 hours of sparring in one night.  I'm back down to 225 and have my eye on 210.  The point I'm trying to make is this,  it isn't enough to NEED to loose weight, you have to REALLY WANT it, just like studying MA.  Set small goals for yourself, 10 pounds at a time.  That keeps your goals realistic.  When you reach a goal, don't stop. Celebrate on your day "off", and thenpick another goal, and so on.  It has taken almost a year and a half, but I have taken off over 70 pounds.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 9, 2002)

I am truely impressed.  I have battled weight gain my entire life.  It was fine for my 3rd Black back in 1992, a knee surgery later, and 10 years (I am in my mid 40's now) and my metabalism has slowed increadably.  I am fighting the good fight, but it is really hard when you are behind a desk 8 hours a day, teach at night, and have a new wife.  

You inspire me to continue the struggle to lose mo weight.

Thanks,
Michael B.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 10, 2002)

I strugle with a smaller weight problem. I'm 5'10 but weigh in at about 218 which I find heavy after getting down to 182 for a long time in the 90's. I had retired so to speak because of knee problems, got heavy, got the knee fixed and un-retired. When I started MA again I put everything into it and the weight just came off and stayed off. Then I didn't work out as hard for a while and the weight came back. Now at 41 it's hard to get the weight off, but I'm trying. Keep fighting guys  


:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

After my accident, I had to have my knee reconstructed, it really hurt doing MA for a long time.  I still occassionally have to wear a brace while sparring or some such, but as the weight comes off, the knee hurts less.


----------



## Turner (May 10, 2002)

Good stuff, really helps to hear success stories!

A two months ago I stepped on the scale and was horrified to see that it was 285. In the past 6 years I've gained 150 pounds... I joined the Air Force and weighed in at a malnourished (was virtually homeless, military was a saving grace) 135 and was given a desk job (A job my recuiter suggested after seeing my school and asvab scores, but I told him that there was no way I wanted to do it) working a rotating shift that left me to my own devices... That was the worst part. I've got great discipline. If I'm obligated to someone and they tell me to do something, I'll find a way to do it. I discovered that when I was a live-in student at a martial art school. The instructor had me doing things that would seem to most to be physically impossible. When it comes to self-discipline, I have very little. Over these past 6 years I've been motivated to get in shape thousands of times. Each time it lasts a day or a week before I failed. The problem was that I can't get motivated for me. Me is always the last person on my mind and wanting or needing something for myself isn't good motivation to get it.
Seeing that 285 caused something to change. I went to the local gyms to search for a place to lift weights and to train. All of them are packed. No open places to practice and the machines seemed to always be in use. I went and visited the local martial art schools to see what kind of classes they had and was disappointed to see short classes with mediocre instruction. After asking around, someone mentioned that one of the Studio's rented out time and so I made a deal. Its four times as much per month as a gym membership/MA class together would cost and that is motivation in itself to get in there and practice. Added incentive came from when a coworker mentioned that free Kenpo classes were being held in a local church once or twice a year and the response was excellent and a whole lot of people who were tired of the mediocre instruction of the local classes wanted to take Kenpo. I'd been introduced to a little bit of Kenpo from my Goju-ryu instructor and had always wanted to practice, but could never find a school. (sadly I never knew of any of you guys in MD existed when I was stationed at Ft. Meade...grrr... though my schedule was too wacky to take classes even if I did, which is why I didn't look too hard.) So, now I can be motivated by my community's need for quality American Kenpo instruction if I can only learn American Kenpo and lose the weight.
In the past two months I've dropped 10 pounds, right on the schedule I have planned. Now all I need is to start learning Kenpo. Hopefully in 2 years I'll be in fair shape and in 10 I'll be a black belt and ready to teach. 

Its good to know that it is completely possible to move from @290 down to @210. I always had hope, but good to hear someone else's proof.


----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

Let me let you in omething else most Kenpo practitioners know.  If you start teaching the art (which initself is not enough to loose a lot of weight) people don't really see how big you are when they see how you move.  I made that mistake *ONCE* .  One of my biggest fears when I started teaching at the College was my weight, no one would take me seriously.  As soon as I bounced around a few of the more fit guys, the students didn't really notice my size.  I still did though, I didn't feel I was moving right, for me.  Once I opened the dojo, I started concentrating on my weight a little more as I want to provide a good image to prospective students.  Again, that fear is fairly groundless as students that watch a class will see you giving quality nstruction and that you can do what you are telling them to do.  It ws a good feeling when one of my students asked me if I had gotten a newer, longer belt.  It used to kind of wing out of the knot and now the tails are to my knees.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

a good problem to have!!
:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 12, 2002)

Ain't it the truth. I use it as a bench mark.


----------

